# Bee problem



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Anybody know of a way to deter bees from an area. We always have bees on the property because of the palo verdes, but this year they seem to be hanging around the horses' water bucket more than normal.
I don't see a hive anywhere, and don't really want to kill them unless I have to. Is there something that will deter them or attract them like the stinky fly traps?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no idea what a palo verdes is, A flower of some kind ? Are they bees or some kinda wasp/hornets like yellow jackets. If they are bees leave em alone, be happy you have some that havent been destroyed by genetically engineered crops. If its dry ands they cant find natural water they will come to horse water. Most likely you have a hive in the area.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Palo Verdes are a tree that flowers.
We're in the desert so there really is very little natural water this time of year. They're just honey bees (not aggressive enough for killer bees). I don't want to kill them just deter them from the water troughs. The bees are all over them in the mornings and evenings. I'm sure there is a hive somewhere, but I can't find it (it is probably underground)
I worry about the horses getting enough water.
I thought maybe I could set something up and lure the bees to a different area.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it the big fat yellow and black bees? (the size of a quarter or nickel)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

They are mostly black. I don't know exactly that it's a honey bee, just assuming.
It isn't aggressive like killer bees. We've had those before & they won't let you get within 3 feet of them. 
They kind of look like this.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

follow the bees when they leave the water tank, then put another water tank closer to the hive. They need water to live so nothing else will really lure them away.


----------



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

get rid of flowers in the area so they can't feed on the nectar


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Hang a bucket of water near their hive if you can find it- they're just like everyone else, if they don't have to go as far they won't, and then they'll stick to the flowers and leave the horses' water buckets alone.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Afraid the flower thing isn't possible. The bees are attracted to the trees and we need the shade too much to get rid of them.
I'll have to try the separate water thing if I can find the hive. Instead of a bird bath, I'll have a bee bath. LOL!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would put a bucket as far from your horses and home as possible. I had a beekeeper tell me, once they find the water source they will continue at that source. i had a problem when the bee keepers would just dump hives out near me and when its 100 or more, that water is for my horses. 
when you find a bucket add some honey to attract the bees to the new water source, I would also, if possible relocate the water trough even if its 3 feet away.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

This works for wasps and some types of bees but take a paperbag, inflate it and hang it from a gutter. 

Bees are territorial and won't make a hive within so far of another hive. The inflated paper bag looks like a hive to most bees so they'll move on and nest somewhere else.


----------



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

flytobecat said:


> Afraid the flower thing isn't possible. The bees are attracted to the trees and we need the shade too much to get rid of them.
> I'll have to try the separate water thing if I can find the hive. Instead of a bird bath, I'll have a bee bath. LOL!


hehe see how that works out. Maybe in his case you may need professional help in moving the hive, but why call someone if there's a way to figure it out yourself?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, just catching up. It's pretty expensive to get a bee expert out and they can't do much unless you have a hive or a swarm. The bees aren't swarming and we never did find the hive. It may not even be located on our property.
We ended up moving the water source for a few days to a different location and that seemed to work so far -knock on wood
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

flytobecat.. Hope it stil is working. That is the only thing I found to work. Its pretty freaky to go out and find the water trough covered in bees . You could have a wild swarm around.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It's still working so far. We had a couple hives when I was a kid. So I've seen bees when they swarm. These guys were just being opportunistic I think. After all we've got nice flowering trees and water close together, they probably thought it was a buffet.


----------

